# ClimateGate, the Green Dragon, and the End of Christianity - Special Report



## JOwen (Dec 22, 2009)

ClimateGate, the Green Dragon, and the End of Christianity - Special Report

My buddy is the author of the Green Dragon. Dr. James Wanliss of Presbyterian College.


----------

